# New Fish table/breeding set up



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

My ex slapped this together in the last 2 days and installed it today. It's not finished yet, it still needs the stainless steel cover for the kick (along the bottom under the cupboards), cupboard doors and fluoro's installed top and bottom in the cupboards. We are hoping that the heat from the fluoro's will heat the water in the fry containers enough that we won't have to heat them all individually. Comments, opinions and ideas would be appreciated.


Thanks

PS the 4ft tank on the left will probably look higher and more uniform in appearance to the 3.7ft once I get some foam under it. hehe

Ps it's L:7.8ft x W:1.8ft x H:2.9ft


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

looks good...

are you watching the simpson's??


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

fishbguy said:


> looks good...
> 
> are you watching the simpson's??



Hahaha, yeah my son was at the time. Was the only way to shut him up whilst we were doing the set up. It's a massive set up...almost takes up the entire wall. I've refilled the tank on the right now..just waiting for the temp to raise and murkiness in the water to settle and then the fish will be going back in.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that the fry containers will be going in the cupboards and in the 4ft tank on the left...I'll be putting a heater in the tank and filling it slightly then placing the fry containers into the heated water. Will be a good comparison also to see which grow faster...the ones with just the light heat in the cupboards or the ones in the tank.


----------



## Rza1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I put the doors and end panels on yesturday still got handles to go on and kick face. We are doing a dry run to see if the fluro will keep the water temp within reasonable levels for the fry.The cupboards will hold something like 148 fry or something i can't remember  . Hopefully there will be alot more benches coming as my company is moving to a new factory and there will be heaps thrown out . With luck heaps of perspex and glass  .


----------

